# Sears Craftsman 32 cc blower/vac



## tiredpharm2 (May 20, 2006)

Sears has their Craftsman 32cc blower/vac on sale thru today for $129. It seems like a fairly good unit for the money. I don't like 2-cycle engines because I have to wash my clothes after using them because of the smell. But I have almost 1 acre, so an electric would be difficult to use because of the cord. In people's experience, is this Craftsman a good unit? Should I also invest in the extended service contract for another $25? How does it compare to the Homelite blower/vac II at Home Depot for $99? I appreciate anyone's experience. Thanks.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

It may last many years, it may last a month.... I would invest in the extended service contract if you get it, its a fix it or replace it deal, unlike they look at it, maybe fix it and take weeks, or its not covered warranty the homelite might have.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would go with the Homelite.


----------



## tiredpharm2 (May 20, 2006)

I really appreciate the advice on the service contract. I have been impressed with discussions on this thread of carbs that need replacing, scratched pistons, and other expensive fixes for these types of small engines. Seems that sometimes it doesn't take much to damage them. Thanks.


----------



## tiredpharm2 (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the vote for the Homelite. I have read on other reviews (Amazon, etc) that people were generally happy with the years of use they got from a Homelite. And it's less expensive than the Sears. Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I've repaired both and from that I made my recommendation.


----------

